# Stump Stove



## Wes (Sep 16, 2010)

Have you seen this? Pretty good idea - now to figure out how to make my own. Would be great when you need a low burning fire or just ambiance of a fire. Also you dont need as much wood. 

http://www.stumpstove.com/


----------



## win280 (Sep 16, 2010)

Dryed pine /oak/hickory log.
drill 2" hole in the side and top down to where they intersect.
saw the 4 angles in the top and you should be ready to go.
Use the shavings from the drilled holes for starter.
If you drill the top hole past the side hole you could put a little wax in the bottom to help get it started.JMO


----------

